# Siamese Algae Eater Chasing Everything



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Perhaps getting another SAE. They'll chase each other instead. This genus of fish can be obnoxious/territorial.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you actually know that it is a Siamese algae eater, like one from the Crossocheilus genus. There are a couple in this genus that are typically sold as siamese algae eaters and they are quite peaceful and efficient at cleaning algae. The true actual real SAE would be Crossocheilus siamensis which is apparently not very common at all. Any fish from this genus is what you want. They are trademarked by the elongated black strip that goes the entire length of their bodies and thru their tails, A zig-zag uneven appearance along the upper edge of their dark body band, and The fins are almost colorless except for the aforementioned caudal ribbing.

If your fish is showing temperament contrary to this normal peaceful behavior it is likely to not be what you think or maybe just a bad apple. If it's something whose fins have distinct coloration, generally yellowish, with some black and white highlights, or the bandband does not extend beyond the tail then you don't have a Crossocheilus.

Shout out to this page for providing this info:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/saes.htm


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't agree with that at all. I have true SAE (reputable LFS - confirmed by images)...one is quite peaceful, the other chases the first around almost constantly and often times chases other fish as well...however not as stupidly all over the tank.

Many people have complained about SAE's not being as peaceful as people say. They also are known not to eat much algae - mine will eat some but they go for flakes and bloodworms as well. My golden otos do a much better job!

To the OP, you could add another SAE and chances are they'll chase each other around (or at least one will chase the other). After having these two, I wouldn't get them again IMO...at least not for a 20G or around that size.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

It's definitely a true SAE, I made sure not to get a false one due to the problems that many report with them. And it's not particularly violent of chasing as far as I can tell and I'm not sure if there is actual contact happening, but it is persistent harassment still. That other people have had this experience with theirs confirms what I'd expected though. Having two SAE's constantly chasing each other doesn't sound ideal either regardless of the tank size, and it's not as if I'd been having problems with BBA in the first place, so perhaps I'd have been better off without one. It does eat some of the fish food, but spends a decent amount of time trying to clean algae as well despite that there is very little of it now, so I nevertheless can't complain about that.


----------



## petroica (Feb 23, 2011)

I had a true SAE that just loved to chase my GBRs all day long. I recently came back from vacation and the female ram was on the verge of death (after being perfectly healthy 10 days prior, and being fed while I was gone). I'm not sure what happened, but even after she died, the SAE wouldn't relent, and kept going after the male ram. The SAE was recently rehomed to a tank where it's not the biggest fish, and it's now more timid and less troublesome. And yes, it was a true SAE. I suspect that it made a snack of all my moss as well. I'm never getting this fish again.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

astrosag said:


> I don't agree with that at all. I have true SAE (reputable LFS - confirmed by images)...one is quite peaceful, the other chases the first around almost constantly and often times chases other fish as well...however not as stupidly all over the tank.
> 
> Many people have complained about SAE's not being as peaceful as people say. They also are known not to eat much algae - mine will eat some but they go for flakes and bloodworms as well. My golden otos do a much better job!
> 
> To the OP, you could add another SAE and chances are they'll chase each other around (or at least one will chase the other). After having these two, I wouldn't get them again IMO...at least not for a 20G or around that size.


Totally agree with everything said here!


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Well I have had multiple of these and have never had issues with them. While there may be some bad ones, as there are with any species, I think most of the "reports" are of people who haven't properly identified the fish. Regardless of how reputable a fish store is, doesn't mean that the person you are talking to is going to know for certain what he is selling you.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

mistergreen said:


> Perhaps getting another SAE. They'll chase each other instead.


 
+1 

I have 2, and they LOVE chasing each other. Actually mine are Thai Flying Foxes.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

i got mine from a breeder, not a fish store. They actually do best in schools and can be aggressive if kept alone or in pairs.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually Higher Thinking, I went out to the Mekong Basin and caught them myself 

Perhaps the people complaining about SAEs are the only ones posting about them but I've read more posts that suggest other than peaceful behavior.

I think Wendyjo may have a point. Most people who get SAEs don't buy many - most people I know get a few (and more get just a couple)...perhaps thats why we see so much of the aggressive errant behavior.

Also, multiple reputable LFS have told me that true SAEs can be aggressive and should not be relied upon to actually clean your tank of algae. 

It could also be that you, higher thinking, just got a few good ones 

In a larger thank, I think they'd be great...its harder to harass at their size across a 5 foot tank. In my tank...not so much...sometimes I feel like chucking the bully SAE! - no I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

Higher Thinking said:


> Well I have had multiple of these and have never had issues with them. While there may be some bad ones, as there are with any species, I think most of the "reports" are of people who haven't properly identified the fish. Regardless of how reputable a fish store is, doesn't mean that the person you are talking to is going to know for certain what he is selling you.


Or maybe your fish store was the one which didn't properly identify your fish and you instead have Otos?  

It seems that many here have reported less than the supposed harmless peaceful behavior usually ascribed to SAE's. And I can certainly identify mine as a true SAE myself. But perhaps it's true that keeping one alone is the cause of its aggression/boredom. Perhaps I'll go with Bristlenose next time.


----------



## emboli (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a true SAE. It is generally peaceful unless I feed them algae wafers. Then they harass others that may get to their food. 

It really depends on the individual. One that I have never eats anything except algae. The other two can be bullies.


----------



## farrenator (May 11, 2011)

I had 3 true SAE in a 75 gallon tank with rainbows and, while boisterous, they were not aggressive towards the other fish. Mind you the other fish were Rainbows that were very active and larger. The SAE did a great job keeping my driftwood clean and were constantly munching on things in the tank. I ended up getting rid of them because they got to a large enough size that they were uprooting some of my more delicate plants. They are very active!


----------



## Mxx (Dec 29, 2010)

That's it, tired of my SAE, it's getting exiled, just as soon as I have my quarantine tank set up it may become a permanent resident.


----------



## reiness77 (Jul 9, 2011)

SAE should ideally be kept in group of 5+ in a 55+ gallon tank.

Does your SAE have a dark blotch on its belly? If it doesn't; chance is it's not Crossocheilus Langei, the true SAE available in aquarium trade 

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?192330-Calling-All-Siamese-Algae-Eater-Owners!


----------



## Daplantkilla (Nov 8, 2015)

I just bought 2 yesterday on the reccomendation of a Jacob Castro video. Oh lord.


----------



## TurtleShark (Feb 19, 2013)

Daplantkilla said:


> I just bought 2 yesterday on the reccomendation of a Jacob Castro video. Oh lord.


You realize that this topic is several years old, right? :wink2:

I would do at least 3 in a tank (the more the better), and I wouldn't have them in anything less than 40 gallons.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

ya old thread....

but...
I have a 20 long and have tried SAE's a couple times, but only one at a time, and that may be the problem,
BUT
Everyone gets to about 2 inches then gets mean as snot! They camp out where the food falls and kick the crap out of any fish that comes into the area. I don't like them anymore,,,I use amano shrimp and otto's now.


----------

